# Wie kann ich laufende Steuerungssoftware beenden, um die SPS (Beckhoff) auszuschalten



## Darkghost (21 Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 

laut der Anleitung von Beckhoff sollte vor dem Ausschalten die laufende Steuerungssoftware beendet werden. Ohne das Beenden der Steuerungssoftware darf laut Handbuch die SPS nicht ausgeschaltet werden. 
https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/ipc/embedded-pc/embedded-pc-cx/cx9020_hwde.pdf

Wie kann ich denn die laufende Steuerungssoftware beenden?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MasterOhh (22 Oktober 2016)

Die meinen damit nur, dass du die SPS nicht mitten im laufenden Prozess abschalten sollst. WinCE kann man eh nicht herunter fahren. Das kannst du nur neustarten. Ich würd drauf tippen, das der Text einfach nur Copy Pasta von einer CX mit WinXP oder Win7 ist.
Natürlich musst du drauf achten das Persistente Daten gespeichert sind, bevor du die Steuerung abschaltest. (wenn du keine CX mit 1s USV oder externer USV hast)


----------

